# Editing Camera for Negative Film in Lightroom



## Vautrin (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi,

So I shoot medium format film, have it developed, scan it, and import it into lightroom.

It's nice except it shows up as an unknown camera / lens.  Anyone know how I can change this in lightroom?

I've got a holga and a mamiya (and I almost bought a yashica I found cheap at a flea market today) so I'd really like to be able to use this feature of lightroom the same way I can with my digital camera..

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 12, 2010)

You should be able to manually input exif information somewhere in LR...  Never really tried to do that, but I'm pretty sure it's possible.

As it's film, there is no way for LR to automatically know what camera/lens it was taken on - that information must be manually entered.

Take notes while you're shooting if it's really important to you...


----------



## Vautrin (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes should be able to but the saved settings don't allow you to change the camera which I find weird.

I've also tried several EXIF editors and haven't found one that lets you edit the camera.

It's quite weird you'd think I could have an easy way to say "all these tiffs come from a pentax k1000 with a 50mm lens" fairly easily


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't really looked into it too much, but all of my film scans show my scanner as the 'capturing device' in the file properties.

In windows (Vista) if I right-click on the file, I can edit the properties (under the detail tab) to say whatever I want - including camera make & model...

That would mostly be for your personal reference though, I don't think that information would carry over to the exif data online...

For your specific situation, the best solution may be separate folders.

Make one folder for the Mamiya shots, and another for the Holga shots.
Once you import those to LR, they will be identified as such...

That's really the best thing I can think of...


----------



## Vautrin (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah I have them seperate and right now I'm using keywords...

Really the reason why I wanted to edit the camera make is I want to be able to filter in lightroom...

Editing individual images like you're suggesting isn't an option because I have so many film pictures and so many pictures I'd have ot do that for manually.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah - doing that would be a pain in the ass and probably wouldn't do what you want anyway.







Just put them in separate folders, and then it would be easy to filter them just by selecting the folder you want...

Or make Collections for them if you don't want to reorganize the folder structure.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 13, 2010)

you might want to do what i do and divide your digital images in folders by what camera they are.


----------

